# Chkdsk will not continue in read only mode



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

I want to run a chkdsk but windows is not leting me. I want to run a chkdsk because I want to make a small partition in windows 8 using disk management but when I try to shrink my C drive I get

"the volume you have selected to shrink may have been corrupted. Use Chkdsk to fix your corruption problem, and then try to shrink volume again."

How do I put it out of read mode or whatever?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What happens when you go and schedule a new CHKDSK test?


----------



## iseeu1001 (May 15, 2012)

NVM I fixed it. I just went to right click my C drive on my computer and properties then tools and finally error checking.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let me know if it finds any issues!


----------



## zinzuzinzu (Dec 13, 2011)

what the hell, chkdsk no show, you can start / run/ cmd before check chkdsk


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you didn't get CHKDSK to run?


----------

